# More Fish and pH



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a planted tank with a really high pH since the tap water here is probably 7.6 or higher. Someone suggested that I used Alkaline Buffer and Acid Buffer together to regulate pH. I tried it out a few times but I found that the pH would always return to its original high alkaline (probably because of the plants?) Then I decided it was better not to mess with the pH. I have 12neon tetras and 4 ottos in a 30 gallon and they have been tolerant in this high alkaline water. I want to add more fish to my tank so I need to find fish that get along with the ones I already have and will be ok in the high alkaline water. From my understanding planted tanks keep the water at a high pH level. So what about the fish? What fish can I get under these circumstances? For the "el natural" setup, do people just constantly adjust the pH according to what fish they keep? I would prefer not to have to adjust the pH. Any suggestions?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You're absolutely right about not wanting to try to change your pH. Like you said, it always bounces back and that's harder on everything than to just have one consistent pH that may be a little high.

Almost all fish will acclimate to higher pH water (some just won't breed), so it should work for you. Of course you'll need to add smaller fish since that tank isn't that big and you already have some stock in there.
You can never go wrong with adding a group of Cory's for starters. 

BTW, my pH is over 8 with no C02 and I'm able to keep things like Rummy noses, so it's not as big a deal as some people make of it.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I agree that a constant pH beats one that is bouncing.

I've been told that many breeders are raising their fish in near neutral water. So, you might consider commercially bred fish over wild caught fish, though most fish will adapt to constant conditions in clean water.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

You pH is bouncing because the products is not effecting the KH. Control the KH and you control the pH. 

Also, as your tank matures, the CO2 and organic media the tank creates will reduce the pH slowly and naturally. As stated, unless your planning to maintain difficult or wild types of fish, I dont think you should worry too much. 

GL!


----------

